# 1935 aerocycle restoration



## Xcelsior (Nov 2, 2013)

This restoration needs to get under way but I have to have the taillight lens to complete it.  Reproduction glass is fine! I can't start paint and chrome without it. Don't ask.. I will post progress once under way.  Any help with lens would be great.  Cash paid! Or I'll probably part it out or sell the whole thing without it....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 2, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> This restoration needs to get under way but I have to have the taillight lens to complete it.  Reproduction glass is fine! I can't start paint and chrome without it. Don't ask.. I will post progress once under way.  Any help with lens would be great.  Cash paid! Or I'll probably part it out or sell the whole thing without it....




Was going to open with the smart ass comment someone made about how the tank makes the bike, couldn't find it to copy.... Anyways, didn't bicycle bones have repop lenses made?...ill take the pencil sharpener!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 2, 2013)

Try Wallmart


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'll take it as a project! I always wanted one of these in Blue! V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757 (Nov 2, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> This restoration needs to get under way but I have to have the taillight lens to complete it.  Reproduction glass is fine! I can't start paint and chrome without it. Don't ask.. I will post progress once under way.  Any help with lens would be great.  Cash paid! Or I'll probably part it out or sell the whole thing without it....




I like it just like it is!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 3, 2013)

*1935 aerocycle*



Freqman1 said:


> I'll take it as a project! I always wanted one of these in Blue! V/r Shawn




ive always wanted one of these,in ANY color.


----------



## Bowman (Nov 3, 2013)

How much would you want for it?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 3, 2013)

*.............*

i always wanted these in any year


----------



## squeedals (Nov 4, 2013)

Coolest tank on the planet!!!!!!


----------



## jd56 (Nov 4, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Coolest tank on the planet!!!!!!




Ditto!!!
Hear Hear

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 5, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Was going to open with the smart ass comment someone made about how the tank makes the bike, couldn't find it to copy.... Anyways, didn't bicycle bones have repop lenses made?...ill take the pencil sharpener!




How 'bout "the bike is next to nothing without the tank" - that just about covers it.

Tank:  6000 dollars

The rest: Really expensive all things considered.

...I'm just teasing.  Alot of people love these bikes.  I would too if they didn't cost so darn much.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 5, 2013)

People always say this about the Aerocycle yet a lot of the deluxe tank bicycles values are centered on the tank with a few exceptions--Huffman Super Streamline tank models and '37-8 RMS come to mind. The rest to include big tank Huffmans, Zeps, most other Schwinnns, etc... can be had for cheap without the tanks. Airflos do a little better if they have the deluxe guard and racks. Just my observations...V/r Shawn


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 11, 2013)

*Can you....*

Post the serial number on Tim's list??? looks like a 34 to me...


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 11, 2013)

*Serial*

It has a (W) serial... 1935


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 17, 2013)

What a beautiful bike.  I like the blue also.  I see these things and just lock up.  I've been back to this thread 4 times.


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 18, 2013)

*More pics complete*

Ready for paint and new chrome...










My other original paint..


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

Looking good! I still don't think you need two though--just sayin! V/r Shawn


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 18, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> Ready for paint and new chrome...
> 
> My other original paint..




That's impressive. - does the orig paint one have a bumper on the downtube to stop the fork turning far enough that the truss rods dent the tank?

Hard to tell from the pic but looks like it.  Important little thing that is.

What an amazing example - hard to believe it like that since 1935.


----------



## jacdan98 (Nov 19, 2013)

It looks alot like this one? Is it? View attachment 123805


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 19, 2013)

jacdan98 said:


> It looks alot like this one? Is it? View attachment 123805




I agree - sure looks the same - my question is answered in this last photo - there is a bumper on the downtube.

I've seen alot of Aerocycle's with crushed tanks - so they must have made it without the bumpers to begin with or something.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

Looks cool gunmetal grey!..are you doing standard red? Or blue or orange?


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 19, 2013)

*Aero*

All of the originals that I have seen had the tab on the frame.  I would say that they all did as a part of the design.  If the tab gets bent though, the rods will hit the tank.  I'm sure some of them even got broken off during heavy use, you know, hitting curbs and sides of the garage or cars. The original silver color is denoted as aluminum. I will most likely restore blue and ivory.  Unless I sell it...


----------



## Xcelsior (Nov 19, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I've seen alot of Aerocycle's with crushed tanks - so they must have made it without the bumpers to begin with or something.




A lot of them, huh?...


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 19, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> All of the originals that I have seen had the tab on the frame.  I would say that they all did as a part of the design.  If the tab gets bent though, the rods will hit the tank.  I'm sure some of them even got broken off during heavy use, you know, hitting curbs and sides of the garage or cars. The original silver color is denoted as aluminum. I will most likely restore blue and ivory.  Unless I sell it...




If you decide to sell it, what is the going price for an Aerocycle in this condition?
Thank You
Frank


----------



## babyjesus (Nov 20, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> A lot of them, huh?...




Fair enough - it's relative, alot of Aerocycles means about 3 I guess. You know the famous orange one - doesn't that have the dent?

I am sure I've seen a few before restoration pics like that as well as one or two existing originals like that.

Anyhow - thx for the info


----------

